# St Stephens Green



## phoenix (30 Jul 2008)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows the distance around the outside of St Stephens Green if you walk the four sides?  I had heard it was one mile to do the full lap.  Does anyone know if this is true?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

> *St Stephens Green*



Try "walking" the route in Gmaps Pedometer. Obviously enter _"Dublin, Ireland"_ in the search/goto field first then zoom in as per _Google Maps_. c. 0.8 of a mile or 1.3KM according to my test.


----------



## phoenix (31 Jul 2008)

thanks Clubman for the link.  Just what I was looking for.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (31 Jul 2008)

I do laps every lunch time and it takes me about ten minutes, so that's usually about a mile (at my steady plod!).  But I think Clubman has helped you out a wee bit more than me...


----------



## FredBloggs (31 Jul 2008)

What goes on within that c 0.8 mile?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest122 (31 Jul 2008)

Just measured it to be about 1190m according to the 2004 orthophotography issued by the OS

BB


----------

